# jetzt rc1 installieren. -- nachteile ??

## theoderich

hallo

ich weiß, dass die frage schon mal irgendwo gestellt worden ist. ich kann sie aber nicht finden. drum frage ich nochmal:

wenn ich jetzt die 1.4er rc1 installiere,  und regelmäßig emerge --update world mache, habe ich dann ein anderes system, als wenn ich in 2 wochen die 1.4 final draufknalle?

danke

----------

## Scandium

im grunde nicht, nein

du musst halt auf gcc 3.2.1 updaten usw. usw.

aber du hast so keinen direkten nachteil dadurch...

----------

## hakan

Ich benutze momentan noch gentoo 1.3b (ja, ist niemals erschienen, ich weiß, aber für meinen athlon xp die beste wahl).

Auf Gentoo 1.4 würde ich natürlich auch gerne "updaten", deshalb meine Frage: Hat jemand schon ein Update ausgeführt? Welche Probleme hattet ihr?

Reicht es wirklich aus ein emerge -u world zu machen? Wirde denn auch wirklich der GCC 3.2 dann compiliert und alls mit dem neuen Compiler nochmals compeliert?

Ansonsten wünsche ich euch viel Glück beim update....

----------

## de4d

emerge world habich nich ausprobiert

hab vielmehr ein ziemliches chaos system nochmal neu gemacht, nur vorher gcc 3.2-r1 emerged.

jezzt laeuft alles (mit --march=i686; mehr habich nich 'getraut')

achja... hab auch athlonXP

----------

## hakan

Ich möchte halt nicht selber alles neu installieren, sondern mein compi soll das schön selber machen. Ich gehe dann ins Bett und am nächsten morgen ist gentoo 1.4 drauf mit dem GCC 3.2. Wäre toll wenn das geht  :Wink: 

Ok, man hat mich "unsanft" darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass man alles was den GCC3.2 und Gentoo 1.4 in folgende, thread besprechen soll:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=11963

bye

----------

## KillerGurke

Meine Frage ist der, weswegen das Topic eröffnet wurde, sehr ähnlich, deswegen stelle ich sie mal hier: Ich habe vor zwei Wochen die .1.4 (also aus dem versteckten Verzeichnis) installiert. Ich frage mich nun, ob sich mein jetziges System von einem 1.4-rc1 unterscheidet. Was wurde denn zwischen diesen beiden "Releases" alles so geändert? Eigentlich sollte das doch nichts sein, was sich nicht durch ein "emerge -u world" aktualisieren ließe, oder? Ich gebe zu, die Frage ist nicht mehr ganz neu, aber im Gegesatz zu den Unterschieden gegenüber der kommenden 1.4-Final, über die momentan ja nur spekuliert werden können, sollten hier doch definitive Antworten möglich sein....

mfg

KillerGurke

Edit: Ups...hab jetzt erst gelesen, daß man sich mit diesen Fragen auf einen anderen Thread konzentieren sollte....Sorry. Warum ist dieses Forum eigentlich so stark reglementiert? Ständig werden Beiträge hin und her geschoben, bevorzugt alles nach "Gentoo-Chat". Ich finde eine Gliederung nach Themen wesentlich logischer, als eine Gliederung nach Diskussion oder Support...

----------

## de4d

finde dieses topic passt irgendwie (vielleicht wegen der angewandten sprache¿?) sehr gut ins 'german' forum.

allerdings ist es eine ziemlich seltsame idee, den ganzen kram grad nochmal zu diskutieren, anstatt einphach den eng. thread zu ueberfliegen.

----------

## Udo

Ja hi,ich bin auch so ein verrückter der gerne den aktuellen stand hat.

Sollange das nicht den gcc oder glibc betrifft ging es ja auch gut,aber habe auf zwei rechnern nach Anleitung den gcc auf aktuellen Stand bringen wollen,nun heisst es neu installieren:-(

Manchmal sollte man damit zufrieden sein was man hat,wenn es läuft.

Aber leider hat man unterbewusst Angst etwas zu verpassen oder projeziert zu viele Vorteile mit einer neuen Version,die es leider nicht gibt

Mein Tip:

Bleib bei dem was du hast,bis es wirklich realeased wurde.

Da es kein einfaches Skript gibt ein gcc auszutauschen und ein einfaches emerge nicht reicht,sind zu viele Schritte notwendig gcc zu aktualiesieren,das ein Abschießen eines Systems eher die Regel ist.

Gruß Udo

Einer der selber nicht die Finger davon lassen kann:-)

----------

## de4d

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ... nun heisst es neu installieren:-( 
> 
> 

 

neu installieren? gibts sowas ueberhaupt? ^^

wir sind doch hier nich im M$ forum... tsts

----------

## Udo

Ja,bei dem einen System ist keine Rettung der gcc Dateien möglich,so bleiben mir nicht viele Möglichkeiten übrig.

Das zweite scheint noch zu retten zu sein. :Smile: 

Aber das zeigt sich erst,wenn gcc und glibc durchkompilieren und keine Fehler mehr machen.

Da man ja nicht weiss wieviel Versionen vom gcc noch emerged werden können,kann man auch nicht sagen wieviel 1.4rcX noch kommen*gg*

Ich werd mir nur die 1.4rc1 antun,wenn nicht bald eine RC2 rauskommt*g*

Gruß Udo

----------

## hakan

ich habe jetzt soviele threads über 1.4 gelesen, so das ich zweifel habe, ob ich von meinem gentoo 1.3 so ohne probleme auf 1.4 mit dem gcc3.2 kommt.

Deshalb habe ich mich entschlossen eine neue partition zu erstellen und mein gentoo drauf zu kopieren, und dann werde dort mal mein glück versuchen, so geht nix kaputt.

so, das werde ich dann die nächsten tage wohl machen. ich hoffe das klappt einwandfrei  :Wink: 

----------

